# Functional Medicine Institute



## Blackbat (Jan 15, 2015)

Today after talking with a behavior health specialist about dealing with the onslaught of crohn's manifestations mentioned looking into the Functional medicine institute. Has anyone dealt with this organization?


----------



## Naturelover (Mar 25, 2015)

Blackbat, I don't deal with Functional Medicine Institute since I'm not in CA, however, I recently started seeing a functional medicine doc. They try to get to the root/cause of the problem. I had some genetic workup done, vitamin & mineral work up done as well as a ton of other work up. They can tell you what you are deficient in and what you are toxic in and then form a plan of treatment. I am still in the beginning stages with the functional medicine doc, but let me tell you, she has uncovered so many issues and we are not done yet. I'm looking forward to better health. The functional medicine doc tries to use alternatives to the typical Rx therapies that may be safer or better for you. They work with diet, supplements, exercise, essential oils, homeopathy etc. I had just started using essential oils before going to see the functional medicine doc. I can tell you, when you get the right oil for your issue, it helps!


----------



## CavsFan (Apr 23, 2016)

Any updates on functional medicine? I was recently diagnosed possibly with Crohns, biopsy did not confirm. Mild case but gastro basically said i would be on medicine my whole life. I want to get to the root of the problem so went to a FM Doctor. Currently doing some stool and blood test to get more info and we will see where it goes. Curious of others experiences.


----------



## tots (Oct 29, 2016)

My friend goes to a FMD, its not covered by her INS and she spends a fortune at the office in 
vitamins and supplements. 
I could not afford that type of Dr. 

Lauren


----------

